# God damn kids......



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,138167,00.html








people who think sh*t like this is fun.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

crazy kids men


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

They wont think its fun when they are the ones in a cage getting poked at by hard flesh sticks of horny inmates. hahaha


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

That's sad.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

People can be beasts!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats sad

animals i tell you


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

If only the sharks would have eaten those bastards.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

WTF is their malfunction


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Society needs to turn little pukes like this around by forcing them to realize the moral and emotional damage they have done to others *(not to mention the cruelty they did to the wild life) They should have to do community service for this aquarium. i.e. mop the floors, wipe the tank glass, clean the public bathrooms... Hopefully then, all the passionate employees there will either kick the crap outta them, or some of their personal distress and anguish will wear on the conscience of these litte pukes. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The cops need to pull a Rodney King on them (A well deserved beating).


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

THat is sick









its sad how the ages of the ones committing crimes are dropping each year...

can't picture how a 13 year old would get the gumption to break into an aquarium and beat the crap out of animals let alone trying to break in a second time

Fitting punishment would be to throw those bastards into a shark tank and televise it--or just have people beat them with bamboo sticks (caning)


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Violence is always the answer in these cases, a hard kick in the crotch willl straighten them out. Poor sharks


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well you know theyre not going to get punished really for this because of their age. The most theyll probably have to do is a couple months [if that] in juvi and then community service or some BS like that.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Odds are these kids won't be punished at all. A slap on the wrist and released to the parents is all they will get.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ouch. damn satanists obviously giving a sacrifice to the devil.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'll tell you what this is: f*cking parents who want to be their kids friends and are too lazy to discipline them. oh, actually, these fucks probably one only one of their parents at best. i hate when decent people have to be reminded that there's a population of out of control sh*t bags indiscriminietly f*cking and having kids they have no intention of raising. they need to start prosecuting parents for this sh*t or at least fining them. hold someone accountable. of course our tax dollars will be spent to rehabilitate these asshole kids because it's all society's fault right? animal cruelty pisses me the hell off. kids never acted like this when i was their age. know why? there were consequences. plain and simple. show me that today. too much ***** useless politcal correctness in america today. i'd feel alot better if these maggots were suffocated and butchered themselves. then their stupid animalistic parents should be sterilized.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

somebody needs an ass stomping







thats just heartless


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

if they would ever get the death penatly (which will never happen) i would feed their asses to some sharks


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

thats terrible.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

need to toss the book at em


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never forget


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

f*cking sadistic kids.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------

